# constant beeping



## dgrazen (Jan 19, 2012)

how do i turn off the constant beeping?!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

The notification beep?  I believe it's under sounds. Just turn it all the way down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgrazen (Jan 19, 2012)

yes! tried this, but still beeping when i go onto another screen!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Huh. I'm not sure then. I don't have a beep when I change screens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Try settings, more, sounds, notification sounds, top entry there is silent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dgrazen said:


> how do i turn off the constant beeping?!


Let us know if that solved your problem and welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a rather strange/interesting noise for the first time when my Fire told me it was down to 15%.. I was reading in bed and don't like to have it on the charger with the cord coming out the bottom.  I flipped the screen so I could have the cord coming out the top but I have to say that the cord for the charger that comes with the Fire is really awfully short!  So that wasn't ideal.

But the sound did catch my attention!. 

Hmm I see I have "Caffeinated Rattlesnake" sound for notifications.  And there is a Silent option.

But I've never gotten a sound just turning a page, so it will be interesting to hear more.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to settings and press "kindle keyboard."  There should be an option that says "sound on keypress," see if that is turned on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Go to settings and press "kindle keyboard." There should be an option that says "sound on keypress," see if that is turned on.


Oooh, forgot about that one!


----------

